# Головокружение, напряжение в мышцах шеи



## dvakoteka (7 Сен 2016)

Добрый день, женщина 30 лет, не работаю, воспитываю ребенка. В прошлом году в апреле месяца перенесла операцию на шоп с установкой импланта м6 на уровне С5-С6, месяца полтора назад сделала контрольное МРТ, и через неделю после него начала кружиться голова будто выпила, в обморок не падаю. Начинается все с того что с утра встаю с кровати, и час полтора все хорошо, а затем шея становится деревянной, напряжение либо по бокам со стороны шейных лимфоузлов, либо в области гортани под челюстью (будто за горло схватили), голова в тисках преимущественно в височной области, голова не болит. Состояния паники и беспокойства нет. Онемений нет никаких, болей в области шеи нет.  В торговых центрах или в любом помещении напряжение в мышцах еще сильней и ноги становятся ватными и голова в тумане, выходя проходит. Вначале была у отоларинголога, тот осмотрел, сказал что шейные лимфоузлы увеличены но тут надо к неврологу или эндокринологу. Невролог по месту жительства предположила психосоматическое происхождение данного "заболевания" или эндокринологическое и назначила комбилепен, трентал 400, афобазол. И сделать мрт головы. Лекарства проколола, пропила, но состояние не улучшилось ни на грамм, успокоительные не помогают. 2 раза была на море, смена обстановки и там было все тоже самое.
снимки шеи и головы (мрт головы делала в прошлом году)

    

напряжение в шее проходит когда ложусь на кровать, и головокружений нет, стоит встать и походить начинается все сначала. Хочу выйти на работу но при таком самочувствии даже не представляю как.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Сен 2016)

Нужна консультация психотерапевта и хороший массаж шеи. Желательно чтоб проводил мануальный терапевт владеющий мышечной техникой.


----------



## dvakoteka (9 Сен 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Нужна консультация психотерапевта и хороший массаж шеи. Желательно чтоб проводил мануальный терапевт владеющий мышечной техникой.


Давление тоже поднимается по этой же причине? Последнюю неделю оно 146 на 96 пульс 88 (рабочее у меня 120*70) при этом руки обе становятся непослушными.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Сен 2016)

Не исключено.


----------



## AIR (9 Сен 2016)

Самая лучшая диагностика - мануальное обследование. .. За невозможностью этого, сделайте хотя бы и выложите рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. ...


----------



## dvakoteka (15 Сен 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Самая лучшая диагностика - мануальное обследование. .. За невозможностью этого, сделайте хотя бы и выложите рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. ...


снимки сделаю сегодня, вчера была у невролога, осмотрела бегло, на основе жалоб и осмотра шеи, предпологает что у меня головокружение связано с протрузиями и остеофитами. Выписала пока трентал 400 (от которого у меня по всему телу будто вибрация идет), баклосан 10 мг на ночь, бетасерк 24 мг 2 раза. 
На сегодняшний день, головокружения сохраняются, будто на палубе стою, пол не устойчивый. Если стоять ровно и прямо качает в разные стороны, будто ветром сдувает, опять же онемений и болей никаких нет. Иногда дрожь по всему телу((. Состояние просто пугающее, так как делать толком ничего не могу.



Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Нужна консультация психотерапевта и хороший массаж шеи. Желательно чтоб проводил мануальный терапевт владеющий мышечной техникой.


у психотерапевта была, сказала паталогий никаких нет, просто боязнь за свое здоровье, что вполне объяснимо с ее точки зрения, никаких таблеток не назначила, кроме небольшой терапии. Да и направила на ээг, результаты получила сегодня: легкие диффузные изменения БЭА регулярного характера (дисфункция стволовых структур головного мозга).


----------



## Николай Николаевич (15 Сен 2016)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> предпологает что у меня головокружение связано с протрузиями и остеофитами


интересно каким образом ?!


dvakoteka написал(а):


> просто боязнь за свое здоровье


Всё просто.....


----------



## dvakoteka (15 Сен 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> интересно каким образом ?!
> 
> Всё просто.....


Дай бог чтобы это было так, что это лишь моя фобия и психосоматика.


----------



## dvakoteka (15 Сен 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Самая лучшая диагностика - мануальное обследование. .. За невозможностью этого, сделайте хотя бы и выложите рентгеновские Снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. ...


снимки сделала, прилагаю к сообщению. В магазине опять стало плохо, пол стал неустойчивым, пошатнуло так что чуть не упала вместе с ребенком. Шла будто по болоту.


----------



## AIR (15 Сен 2016)

Я дико извиняюсь! А вот просто снимки вертикально поставить не судьба? то лежа,  то ваще вниз головой... Вот и попробуй всё это разглядеть. .. хотя, даже лежа,  похоже имеется заметная латерофлексия на уровне С0-С1. .


----------



## dvakoteka (15 Сен 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Я дико извиняюсь! А вот просто снимки вертикально поставить не судьба? то лежа,  то ваще вниз головой... Вот и попробуй всё это разглядеть. .. хотя, даже лежа,  похоже имеется заметная латерофлексия на уровне С0-С1. .


снимки перезалила, латерофлексия что это?


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2016)

На первом снимке череп набок и даже немного повернут..


----------



## Николай Николаевич (16 Сен 2016)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> Дай бог чтобы это было так, что это лишь моя фобия и психосоматика.


Ипохондрия


AIR написал(а):


> На первом снимке череп набок и даже немного повернут..


+ нарушение биомеханики.
Поможет тандем, мануальный терапевт +психотерапевт.


----------



## dvakoteka (16 Сен 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> На первом снимке череп набок и даже немного повернут..


А вернуть на место можно?


Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Ипохондрия
> 
> + нарушение биомеханики.
> Поможет тандем , мануальный терапевт +психотерапевт.


Я ипохондриком никогда не была. Страх за свое здоровье есть, согласна. Но простите, я одна ребенка воспитываю, и коснись что со мной, ребенок останется один. Просто проблемы с шейным отделом были видимо с детства, но основательно начали беспокоить после родов. Сейчас хочу понять можно ли улучшить состояние. Если мануальная терапия то где лучше, чтобы не навредить, можно ли ее проводить с имплантом, сколько сеансов потребуется.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (16 Сен 2016)

Ипохондрическое расстройство (F45.2)
Расстройство, выражающееся в озабоченности собственным здоровьем


----------



## dvakoteka (16 Сен 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Ипохондрическое расстройство (F45.2)
> Расстройство, выражающееся в озабоченности собственным здоровьем


Вопрос такой, врач выписала мне от головокружения бетасерк 24 2 р в день. На ночь баклосан 10. Трентал 400 и витамины группы б. На данный момент лечение адекватное? По сути кроме шатаний и состояний когда теряю равновесие больше ничего не беспокоит. Ну и если нервничаю то есть напряжение мышц. Дома могу что-то делать сама? Как возможно восстановит биомеханику? Или только мануальная терапия? В Подмосковье с врачами у нас тяжело. В данном случае с неврологией.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (16 Сен 2016)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> На данный момент лечение адекватное?


Ну вообще баклосан назначают 3 р/д. 
_Внутрь_, во время еды. _Взрослым_, начальная доза — 5 мг (1/2 табл. по 10 мг) 3 раза в день. Каждые 3 дня дозу препарата постепенно повышают (обычно до 30–75 мг в день) до наступления терапевтического эффекта.  Максимальная суточная доза — 100 мг.
Бетасерк _Внутрь,_ по 8–16 мг 3 раза в сутки. Но каждый невролог выбирает сам схему назначения.


dvakoteka написал(а):


> Или только мануальная терапия?


 Думаю да. Только мягкие мышечные методики.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (19 Сен 2016)

Почему,именно во время еды?Он очень сильно влияет на желудок?Сильнее,чем сирдалут?


----------



## Галина Каримова (20 Сен 2016)

dvakoteka здравствуйте, помогите советом https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25971/#post-286780

Здравствуйте

Я предполагаю у Вас транзиторные нарушения мозгового кровообращения, вызванные сдавлением одной из позвоночных артерий остеофитами или имплантом С5-С6. Рекомендую сделать УЗИ сосудов шеи и головного мозга в динамике (с поворотами головы) для верификации данного диагноза

С уважением, Галина


----------



## dvakoteka (3 Окт 2016)

*Галина Каримова*, узи смогу сделать только 15 октября, раньше записи нет, увы. Скажите если диагноз подтвердится. Лечится ли он? Или нет?


----------



## Галина Каримова (3 Окт 2016)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> *Галина Каримова*, узи смогу сделать только 15 октября, раньше записи нет, увы. Скажите если диагноз подтвердится. Лечится ли он? Или нет?



Лечится, но эффективность лечения (как и его стоимость) будут определяться выявленными нарушениями


----------



## DBy (12 Фев 2017)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> *Галина Каримова*, узи смогу сделать только 15 октября, раньше записи нет, увы. Скажите если диагноз подтвердится. Лечится ли он? Или нет?


Напишите, пожалуйста, что у Вас за это время изменилось.


----------



## mailfort (25 Сен 2019)

@dvakoteka, что показало узи сосудов шеи и головы?
@Галина Каримова,
У меня тоже дисфункции стволовых и прочих диэнцефальных структур на ээг и ирритация, что это означает и отчего? Как должно физически проявляться? Лечится ли?


----------



## dvakoteka (25 Сен 2019)

mailfort написал(а):


> @dvakoteka, что показало узи сосудов шеи и головы?


По узи нет отклонений от нормы. Все в порядке.


----------



## mailfort (25 Сен 2019)

А сейчас какое состояние?
Про дисфункцию стволовых структур что вам врачи говорили?


----------



## dvakoteka (25 Сен 2019)

Ничего. Данный диагноз не ставили.


mailfort написал(а):


> А сейчас какое состояние?


Сейчас самочувствие стабильное. От физического или эмоционального перенапряжения бывает головокружения будто в лодке, но отдых и лфк помогает стабилизировать самочувствие.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

dvakoteka написал(а):


> Ничего. Данный диагноз не ставили.
> 
> Сейчас самочувствие стабильное. От физического или эмоционального перенапряжения бывает головокружения будто в лодке, но отдых и лфк помогает стабилизировать самочувствие.


как вы сейчас?


----------

